# Audio System on my Cruze



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Have you tried messing around with the EQ in the Config? I've been fairly impressed with the sound quality with my stock system. My only complaints right now are some panel rattle and I wish I had a little more bass behind me.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

I like my sound system on my 2LT but I had to increase the base a little and it sounds great I believe it is a somewhat premium system.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone compared the standard stereo system with the upgraded Pioneer system? I would like to know if the additional $400 is worth it for the upgraded Pioneer.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

makes me glad for a quiet interior.

as for the $400.

price out a high quality deck, toss in 9 high quality speakers, and an amp. is that $400?


----------



## Dominator38 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've messed with the EQ but can't seem to find a setting that I like. Any suggestions on settings? When it comes to audio, I know very little, until I find what I like. Ha. 

But how do you get the Pioneer upgrade AFTER you've already bought your car? The dealership told me this wasn't possible without voiding the warranty.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

right, i don't think you can get it after the fact as it's a BTO item. it involves several replacement pieces, many of those within the assembly line process.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Plus with the Pioneer upgrade you lose that storage area on top of the dash so how would you take care of that after the fact?


----------



## Dominator38 (Jan 16, 2011)

Alright, that takes care of that. Ha. Any tips on the EQ settings? I really don't know too much.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Just play with it until you're satisfied.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Just play with it until you're satisfied.


that's what she said.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

For me personally, I've set the Fade to -1 to get a little bit more noise behind my head.

I've got Bass set to 8-10 I think, and High is 6 or so and Mid is around 4 I think.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Plus with the Pioneer upgrade you lose that storage area on top of the dash so how would you take care of that after the fact?


Listen to more tunes and carry less stuff in my dash. The stuff in the dash will just get real hot in the summer. Do I need that? NOT!

RGM


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Listen to more tunes and carry less stuff in my dash. The stuff in the dash will just get real hot in the summer. Do I need that? NOT!
> 
> RGM


You could keep a Hot Pocket in there for when hunger strikes.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

robertbick said:


> You could keep a Hot Pocket in there for when hunger strikes.


What a great idea!


----------



## daisysasha (Jan 20, 2011)

The 9 speaker pioneer audio is pretty sweet. I haven't really heard the Cruze audio without the pioneer system, but mine has it and it rocks. I think it's worth the $ because its all in place. I wouldn't want to install all of the extra equipment and depending on the brand you buy, I think you'd wind up spending more than 400. I used to have a kenwood system in my Grand Am years ago- no where near 9 speakers, but I had subwoofer, amp, head unit. When I got my monte carlo, I didn't keep the system because I couldn't use the stereo controls on the steering wheel with the aftermarket head unit.


----------



## dick29662 (Oct 12, 2010)

Your best bet if not satisfied with the 'stock' system is to try Crutchfield: LCD TV, Car Stereo, Home Theater, Speakers, Digital Cameras I have dealt with them before with fantastic results.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

robertbick said:


> You could keep a Hot Pocket in there for when hunger strikes.


Darn, now I will never realize that dream of hot food in my dash.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

just trhow in a couple of 6 x 9's with a small amp and you will probably be happy. 
i am eventually going to put in compnet speakers up front and upgraded speakers in rear doors along wiht a set of 6x9's with a small amp. im pretty sure that will get me to where i want to be. if not i have a bazooka tube ready to throw in there as well.


----------



## michaelh (Feb 6, 2011)

i have a 2011 ltz turbo with six speaker system want to put in amps and subs has anyone done this and if so how did you hook up wiring


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i hooked up my amp yesterday. i am powering a set of 6.5 componet speakers. and eventually i will get 2 6x9's for the rear deck. 

i just used the speaker wire inputs. that is the easiest way when you are workign with a factory deck. basically splice into the stock speakers wires. run those wires to your amp. amp must have speaker wire inputs tho. not all amps have this. 
ran my power wire from the battery, grounded it in the trunk. pretty simple just time consumng.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

i just used the speaker wire inputs. that is the easiest way when you are workign with a factory deck. basically splice into the stock speakers wires. 

So there are wires back there for 6x9s on all models, not just the ones with the pioneer system. That would make for a common harness, which makes good sense.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i havent found the wires for the 6x9's in my car. it mgiht be on the psg side under all the trunk liner. thats the only thing i havent pulled out. lol


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Interesting..*

I have an LS and would like to add a pair of 6x9 speakers. I wonder if the rear deck speakers are pre-wire are still there although not used? Anyone know for sure? Also, for those that installed your rear deck 6x9 speakers, where did you tap for your high level inputs? Any other suggestions on how to go about it appreciated..


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's not the greatest.
I have tried various EQ settings, but I noticed that not all the XM stations are tone balanced the same. So when I make adjustments for one, it sounds worse on the other. I am not talking about talk radio vs. rock or classical, more than that. 
I do noticed that MP3's sound much better than XM. The compression technology on satellite radio just isn't as good.


----------



## bigredcruze (Nov 15, 2010)

GM puts crap paper speakers in the low end cars. We are getting the Pioneer upgrade in our Cruze RS but I bought a Traverse LS last year and it was the same thing.

They sound quality went up allot just by replacing the speakers out with Pioneers.

Of course I have since added and AMP and the sound system in my LS sounds better then the Nav Bose systems in the high end models of the Traverse now.

So hope this helps. You will improve the system allot by getting rid of the cheap OEM paper speakers.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

bigredcruze said:


> GM puts crap paper speakers in the low end cars.
> They sound quality went up allot just by replacing the speakers out with Pioneers.
> 
> So hope this helps. You will improve the system allot by getting rid of the cheap OEM paper speakers.


I have not shopped car stereo stuff since the 80's (think Leo's Stereo, Pacific Stereo, face plates, etc). Does it cost much to swap out stock speakers for something better? Can they just fit in the existing places without any alteration to the look? Thanks.


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is the a basic solution by yourself ,
installing tweeter on rear door , behind of your head.
It effect the audio system better.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Targus said:


> Here is the a basic solution by yourself ,
> installing tweeter on rear door , behind of your head.
> It effect the audio system better.


Nice install. And what are those funny handle crank things in the picture


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> what are those funny *handle crank* things in the picture


...for the "power windows" jet-set, those are *window cranks* (wink,wink)!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...for the "power windows" jet-set, those are *window cranks* (wink,wink)!


Okay, they did look familiar.


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

the crank is for,
to make exercise for passenger triceps


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Targus said:


> the *crank* is for,
> to make exercise for passenger triceps


...you're too polite; I was gonna say _"...for getting it up..."_ (wink,wink).


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...you're too polite; I was gonna say _"...for getting it up..."_ (wink,wink).


And I thought saying "screw the pouch" would get me banned


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what? we have_ no_ respect for puppys and windows?!?!


----------

